# Report your season results to MDNR!!!!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

If you have already been successful, or not, take a minute to fill out the survey while the memory is fresh in your mind. If your still hunting, good luck and be sure to visit the survey when your season concludes!

https://www.misurvey-dnr.com/fs.aspx?surveyid=94726193d5b4a33882d899f2d418113


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Done 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Done only took a minute


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> If you have already been successful, or not, take a minute to fill out the survey while the memory is fresh in your mind. If your still hunting, good luck and be sure to visit the survey when your season concludes!
> 
> https://www.misurvey-dnr.com/fs.aspx?surveyid=94726193d5b4a33882d899f2d418113


----------



## Buck city bowhunter (May 1, 2018)

Done


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Been doing a lot of traveling around the state .Thinking its going to be a low harvest this year .I could be wrong though .


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

Done


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

That was an easy report. Thanks for the link.




QDMAMAN said:


> If you have already been successful, or not, take a minute to fill out the survey while the memory is fresh in your mind. If your still hunting, good luck and be sure to visit the survey when your season concludes!
> 
> https://www.misurvey-dnr.com/fs.aspx?surveyid=94726193d5b4a33882d899f2d418113


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

I think this is the first report that had an interactive map? I think its a great idea to find out where the majority of the pressure comes from in certain areas.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for the reminder tony, done


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Easy to do. Just a little biased with getting my first turkey.


----------



## pinespointhunter (Sep 4, 2015)

Done

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't recall the question where we could pinpoint our hunting location last year. 
Encourage friends and family to submit survey.

L & O


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Done.

However, didn't there used to be a question concerning pressure from other hunters?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BVG said:


> Done.
> 
> However, didn't there used to be a question concerning pressure from other hunters?



I believe there was one.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> I don't recall the question where we could pinpoint our hunting location last year.
> Encourage friends and family to submit survey.
> 
> L & O


I had a nice long chat with Al Stewart at the Congressional Sportsmen's Caucus Outdoor event in Lansing a couple of weeks ago and he mentioned it was a new addition.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

BVG said:


> Done.
> 
> However, didn't there used to be a question concerning pressure from other hunters?


Yes


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Done.

Now maybe they won't keep sending me the mail version 6 times because I keep forgetting to fill it out.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

RMH said:


> Done.
> 
> Now maybe they won't keep sending me the mail version 6 times because I keep forgetting to fill it out.


I talked with Lansing. They said this only happens with guys who buy 6 licenses.

L & O


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> I talked with Lansing. They said this only happens with guys who buy 6 licenses.
> 
> L & O


I forgot to fill it out last year and got sent 3 for sure......just sayin. I guess its in their budget to keep on us. After the third one I didn't fill it out on purpose just for bothering me.


----------

